# Hello, everybody. Is that what we say here, hello? Hello. Hi. Hey. Hello.



## robingarcia (Mar 30, 2015)

My (pen) name is Robin and I guess you could say I'm a real writer now. I've won a few prizes, submitted to a few publications, that jazz. I grew up in Arizona and then moved to Michigan, where I went to college for an English major and came out wanting to just write a whole bunch. That's really my ultimate goal- to write and be read and engage with my readers.

Most of what I write is irreverent, comedic drama with a bucket of self-awareness and metacrap poured on. I like taking a topic and running with it everywhere it can go. Even if it's a silly idea, there's drama and sadness and morals to be learned from just watching it run where it will. My favorite thing to do in writing is character design, especially once I can get to know a character and ask what they'll do next.

I've written quite a few short stories and huge fragments of various books, much of which you can find at my site. Currently my big thing is a web serial about superpowers, violence, technology, cartoon hamburgers and clashing moral frameworks. It's called The Red and the Rest and I've kind of been throwing half my ideas into it since high school. I'm also starting a series kind of like a more distant version of Hitchhikers' Guide, a cultural guide to humans written by and for alien anthropologists.

When I'm not writing, I'm mostly absorbing any media I can. I'm a big fan of lots of different video games, webcomics, shows, etc. and it shows a lot in my work, since I love putting references and allusions wherever I can fit them. I'm also fairly opinionated politically, being an outspoken leftist and enemy of reactionary thinking, but who wants to talk your ear off with that? Not me, that's who.

I haven't been a member of a forum where I had to introduce myself in a long, long time, so I'm kind of excited to see how this all goes. Talk to me and I'll talk back!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi, Robin. Good to have you here. 


Once you get ten valid posts anywhere except for the word games and procrastination central you will be able to post your own creative works. You will also be able to choose your own avatar and signature.

Also, if you ever have questions with your writing, you can always contact one of our mentors in purple who will be more than happy to help.

So take a look around and get to know us a little. You'll find that we are a pretty good bunch


----------



## robingarcia (Mar 31, 2015)

Ah, sorry about that. I'm glad to be here and excited to get to know you guys.


----------



## Blade (Mar 31, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums robingarcia 

It certainly looks like you are both busy and dedicated as a writer. i would think that with an English degree and some experience you could branch out is all sorts of directions.

We have quite a diversity of posters here doing all sorts of different things so I think you will be able to pick some new ideas and usable advice on various issues. Please have a good look around to see all that is happening and feel free to ask questions if need be.:encouragement: Good luck.


----------



## J.J. Maxx (Mar 31, 2015)

Hello Robin, and welcome to WF! We're so glad you found us! 

We always love to meet new writers and any fan of H2G2 is a kindred spirit! I hope you brought your towel! I have been told that the majority of my writing reads like Adams so I look forward to reading some of your work. To get started, you can check out the links in my signature, or just peruse the forums at your leisure!

Again, welcome!

Cheers!

~ J. J.


----------



## Pea (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome to the boards! I'm sure with your experience that you can contribute greatly to these forums, and I am looking forward to reading some of your work. You sound like a really interesting person, and I for one wouldn't mind listening to you talk about politics - I share a similar interest. 

There is plenty to do and discuss here, so have a look around and get involved, hopefully you will like what you find!


----------



## bazz cargo (Mar 31, 2015)

Greetings Robin,
pull up a chair and we shall put the world to rights.

Curry nights Thursdays, bring your own beer.

Good luck
BC


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 31, 2015)

:champagne:


Robin.. Congratulations on winning a prize... that must have been not only thrilling, but very satisfying! You will feel right at home here, this is a friendly group of weird, wacky, creative writers.. nothing intimidating .. lol.. explore and join the fun, and-- oh yeah.. get your writing groove on! Mentors are willing to help you along the way.. Go on.  .Get out there... I will see you around. Welcome to WF! Peace always... Julia


----------



## robingarcia (Mar 31, 2015)

D'awww, thanks everyone. I had a long day at work, so this really cheers me up.


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome! I'm always glad to see another comedy writer arrive - life needs a lot more comedy! I'll be interested to see what you post once you reach your ten post limit. This is a pretty fun place to hang out and discuss, and generally the rule is if you help others with their writing (critique, opinions) you'll get lots of people returning the favor for sure . Otherwise there are also us mentors who are so fabulous and selfless that we'll help you out just cuz we're so wonderful like that   I kid, everyone here is pretty awesome.


----------

